# Why is my Crypt. Parva laying down?



## GoldieCrazie (Oct 2, 2010)

My crypt. parva is laying down...is it supposed to?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

when you have plenty of light the plant will stay low to the substrate. If you use less light the plant should grow a bit taller because its reaching for the light. I hope that makes sence.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is a pic of a jumbo C. parva, Idk why it all the sudden increased in size because it was normal size last month.


----------



## GoldieCrazie (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, okay. That makes sense. Your parva are beautiful!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

interesting! i have three 54w T5HO over my 75 and before it was always low, now that i added co2 is standing up more...is that for the same reason?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> interesting! i have three 54w T5HO over my 75 and before it was always low, now that i added co2 is standing up more...is that for the same reason?


I dont know if the plant is standing up to acess co2 in the water. That would be my guess. Im sure theres someone with a better answer.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

ddavila06 said:


> interesting! i have three 54w T5HO over my 75 and before it was always low, now that i added co2 is standing up more...is that for the same reason?


How long did you have C. Parva in your tank before you added CO2, most crypts will take awhile to adjust to their new surroundings before they really start growing and such.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

954baby said:


> Here is a pic of a jumbo C. parva, Idk why it all the sudden increased in size because it was normal size last month.


That's what I would have though too until we toured Florida Aquatic Nurseries recently as part of the AGA Convention. Their emersed grown parva was at least 6 inches tall!

To the original poster, that happens under strong lighting. Like someone else said if you reduce the lighting or shade it out a bit it will reach up some more.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

My crypts also do that. Once the plant starts to grow the leaves will shade each other and the bush will come up in the centre.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cvurb said:


> How long did you have C. Parva in your tank before you added CO2, most crypts will take awhile to adjust to their new surroundings before they really start growing and such.


i have had them for at least two years...co2 is been there for about 4-6 months. sorry to partially hijack the thread btw.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its normal for sure, high light is the key as said above. Here is mine when I had it as a foreground in a tank. You can see how small it is compared to the downoi in the background. Hugs the substrate.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Great looking Parva Bigstick!


----------

